# Cool pic from a fight with something big



## southgabowhunter (Mar 1, 2016)

A buddy of mine and myself were fishing this past summer and while I was in battle with something that didn't even know it was hooked, he snapped this picture with his iPhone. Thought it turned out good for a cell phone picture!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice shot!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 2, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> very nice shot!



x 2


----------



## BERN (Mar 3, 2016)

excellent photo! don't sell the iphone short.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------

